# Break through snow pack



## jhawker2378 (Dec 15, 2019)

I have a long, steep and winding dirt driveway. We had a storm drop about 18" when I was out of town so it was a few days before I could plow. I have about 3"-4" of snow pack I can't get up. I can keep scraping at it but I'm concerned I'm just making smooth ice. A stretch of "Warmer" weather (32+) is probably gone for the rest of the winter. Our cars can drive up and down fine as it is but I have water delivered and the heavy trucks sink in.

The angle looks correct according to the manual. I don't have any skids on the plow.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

If you can, put chains on your truck and drive up and down to help break up the hard pack. 

Can also throw salt just where the tracks are; don’t need alot - just enough to start it breaking up. 

A plow alone is unlikely to break it up.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Have someone come out and spread sand or a sand chloride mix on it.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I agree, plow off what you can and apply pickled sand.


----------



## jhawker2378 (Dec 15, 2019)

Whoa, it's a 1/4 mile driveway. I've got chains on my truck so I can give that a go and I'm wondering about taking my tractor down with chains. At least I'd have the large rear tires. This driveway has been a big PIA since we bought the house. It's so d&mn steep!


----------



## jhawker2378 (Dec 15, 2019)

What about a light grind on the cutting edge?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Anything heavy with chains will work - just need to grind up the hard pack a bit

If you have a loader on the tractor, use that.


----------



## jhawker2378 (Dec 15, 2019)

Yeah, I'll try the front loader idea as well. It's a compact tractor but big enough it will do the job. 

Thanks everyone, I appreciate the help.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

angle the bucket so the edge is pointing towards the tractor, go slow and medium down pressure, generally it will cut thru it.....have done it with my compact


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

jhawker2378 said:


> winding dirt driveway.


you are trying to get ice pack off a dirt driveway... best of luck.

I don't see any of the above suggestions working worth a crap. As long as the ground is frozen, you will still have frozen once you blade off frozen.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

We use coal dust to cook off hard pack and ice on gravel/dirt drives.
When it loosens up scrape and reapply.
Being in NW Colo you should be able to find it pretty easily.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Philbilly2 said:


> you are trying to get ice pack off a dirt driveway... best of luck.
> 
> I don't see any of the above suggestions working worth a crap. As long as the ground is frozen, you will still have frozen once you blade off frozen.


Guys from Sandwich should really lay off the sandwiches....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


>


Harley rake for his tractor.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Harley rake for his tractor.


Yes, a Harley rake would surely do the job.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Yes, a Harley rake would surely do the job.


I know...


----------



## gcbailey (Jan 26, 2014)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Yes, a Harley rake would surely do the job.


There's an Leslie Nielsen joke in there somewhere....


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

Philbilly2 said:


> you are trying to get ice pack off a dirt driveway... best of luck.
> 
> I don't see any of the above suggestions working worth a crap. As long as the ground is frozen, you will still have frozen once you blade off frozen.


op stated snow pack not ice


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

leolkfrm said:


> op stated snow pack not ice


Said he's making smooth ice...


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

Got a box blade with shanks for your comp?ct tractor.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

gcbailey said:


> There's an Leslie Nielsen joke in there somewhere....


Hardly...!


----------



## jhawker2378 (Dec 15, 2019)

Thank you for the ideas. To clarify, it is (was) about 4" of snow pack. I did not want to keep scraping and just create a top layer of ice. 

I decided to try something... I have a compact 2650 Kubota and put my rear blade on. I gave the blade a little play to let it bounce. At low speeds it bounces and cuts about a 1 1/2" gouge into the pack. Because the blade is "light" on the driveway it's cleaning the top off without packing it down. I made 3 round trip runs and then a sweep of the plow truck. Made 2 more round trip runs and then a few in the plow truck without the plow down so the chains could dig in as well. 

It's below freezing all day but the sun is out which really melts it down quickly here. 

Looking forward to this working.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

jhawker2378 said:


> Thank you for the ideas. To clarify, it is (was) about 4" of snow pack. I did not want to keep scraping and just create a top layer of ice.
> 
> I decided to try something... I have a compact 2650 Kubota and put my rear blade on. I gave the blade a little play to let it bounce. At low speeds it bounces and cuts about a 1 1/2" gouge into the pack. Because the blade is "light" on the driveway it's cleaning the top off without packing it down. I made 3 round trip runs and then a sweep of the plow truck. Made 2 more round trip runs and then a few in the plow truck without the plow down so the chains could dig in as well.
> 
> ...


The sun we get out west is a great thing, temps along the Front Range are low 50's today and dang near Tee Shirt weather.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

$25 dollars and a propane tank, melt that sucker

https://www.harborfreight.com/propa...MInunYvNPA5gIVFXiGCh0_mAAYEAQYASABEgKVFPD_BwE


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

MSsnowplowing said:


> $25 dollars and a propane tank, melt that sucker
> 
> https://www.harborfreight.com/propa...MInunYvNPA5gIVFXiGCh0_mAAYEAQYASABEgKVFPD_BwE


To use on a 1/4mile long driveway?


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

BUFF said:


> To use on a 1/4mile long driveway?


LOL, I'm still tired from that bloody nightmare ice storm that just wouldn't stop. 
I thought it was just a small section in the front where the town usually plows in every driveway.


----------

